# "Fueled by the Hate" Thread



## edwardcyh

*"Fueled by the hate" thread*

Alright...

For kicks and giggles, I am going to start a thread where we can post where other posters on BBF.com show their "love" for the mavs. Let's try to keep the posts with: 1) content 2) link.

I am sure this thread will probably grow to 50,000 posts long, but we might have the final laugh at the end.

*LET THE HATE FLOW!!!!*

First one:



unluckyseventeen said:


> Whoa whoa, Karl Malone?
> 
> You obviously haven't seen Dirk Nowitski play. Dude is the king of flop.


http://www.basketballforum.com/showpost.php?p=4482457&postcount=16


----------



## Dre

*Re: Mavs hater thread*

This is some nice bait.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Mavs hater thread*



_Dre_ said:


> This is some nice bait.


LOL.... this is the team forum!

Edit: Ok. I changed the title so it's not so much of a bait. :cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

Lol, he's still mad about the time we won in Utah... haha.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



StackAttack said:


> WEST
> 
> 1. Dallas - 61 Wins
> 2. Phoenix - 60 Wins
> 3. San Antonio - 60 Wins (I think the Suns'll take the season series, which I'm pretty sure is the tie breaker)
> 4. Utah - 56 Wins
> 5. Denver - 53 Wins
> 6. Los Angeles Lakers - 52 Wins
> 7. Golden State - 41 Wins
> 8. Houston - 39 Wins (Injuries ahoy, I think a late season push'll secure them the spot over Sacramento, Minnesota)
> 
> EAST
> 
> 1. Detroit Pistons - 58 Wins
> 2. Chicago Bulls - 52 Wins
> 3. Orlando Magic - 50 Wins
> 4. Toronto Raptors - 44 Wins
> 5. Cleveland - 47 Wins (God this seeding system's ****ed up)
> 6. Indiana - 43 Wins
> 7. Washington - 42 Wins
> 8. New Jersey - 38 Wins (barely edge out Miami)
> 
> No one in the East wins 60, 3 in the West win 60. The defending champion Heat miss the playoffs entirely (Shaq returns from the injury in January, doesn't play a decent game of basketball for the rest of his career). The Magic return to the playoffs and the Raptors claim their first ever division title (not saying much looking at the Atlantic...). Nellie leads the Warriors into the playoffs as well.
> 
> I'm bored on a Sunday:
> 
> WEST
> Mavs defeat Rockets in 6, TMac is injured early
> Phoenix defeats GS in 7, average total score is 260 points
> Spurs defeat Lakers in 6, Kobe defers too much
> Denver upsets Jazz in 7 very close games
> 
> Dallas defeats Denver in 5
> Phoenix edges the Spurs in 7 close ones
> 
> Phoenix heads to the Finals after 6 close games with the Mavs
> 
> EAST
> Pistons sweep the Nets
> Bulls defeat the Wizards in 5 pretty easy ones
> Magic defeat Indiana in what turns out to be a thriller of a 7 game series
> Cleveland technically upsets Toronto even though they basically just take care of business
> 
> Pistons defeat the Cavs in 6 for the second straight year
> Magic defeat the Bulls
> Pistons head to the Finals after 5 against the Magic
> 
> FINALS
> Suns win, duh


http://www.basketballforum.com/showpost.php?p=4323422&postcount=7

*YES! Our very own StackAttack is hating!*

BBF.com is not safe for non-homer mavs fans.... because I AM HERE! :biggrin:


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

I saw that this morning, but that was back in December...

...egg nog? :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



xray said:


> I saw that this morning, but that was back in December...
> 
> ...egg nog? :lol:


StackAttack is not old enough for THAT!

LOL... Stack is a hater in my book now.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> LOL... Stack is a hater in my book now.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Tag 'em like an endangered species. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



xray said:


> Tag 'em like an endangered species. :biggrin:


Maybe we should be tagging mavs fans since we are the ones outnumbered. lol...


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

A little Mavs Hate from Scoop Jackson:



> *Mike, Toronto:* I noticed that when you were on Cold Pizza, you picked D-Wade for the MVP award. Now that he's down and out, who ya got? *
> Scoop Jackson:* Probably Nash. But I'm going to pay very close attention to how Tmac plays in this second half and how far he can take the Rockets.
> 
> *Richard (Dallas): *I'm not condemning you, but would you really take a close look at T-Mac over Dirk? That seems a little silly considering how Dirk owns him.
> *Scoop Jackson: *I agree. But I'm one of those people that tend to over look Dirk b/c his team is so strong and I am probably holding the way he played in the Finals against him. I'm probably wrong for that, but that's the way it is.
> *
> Raheel Anwar (Austin): *Even though I am the biggest Kobe homer of all time, I admit Dirk pwns him and should be MVP. *Scoop Jackson:* let me redirect my original answer: right now if I had to pick, Nash would get my vote for MVP (maybe), after that Dirk. TMac will have to really outplay Dirk the rest of the way to take Dirk's spot. And don't get me wrong, Nash is not a lock, Dirk can get his vote too. There.


 What a spare.


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

He hates Dirk... Nothing suprising..


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

Read what this fool has to say




> Dallas got lucky again tonight. The last 2 games I've seen of 'em(against Houston prior to AS break and tonight) they were very lucky to win. Had no business winning in fact.


http://www.basketballforum.com/showpost.php?p=4537020&postcount=96

He's referring to tonights Cavs game.

Wow, just wow. The hate continues..


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Saint Baller said:


> Read what this fool has to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/showpost.php?p=4537020&postcount=96
> 
> He's referring to tonights Cavs game.
> 
> Wow, just wow. The hate continues..


Oooooooh.... NICE!

Love it! More hate *PLEASE*!


----------



## knicksfan89

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

i think revenge is on our minds now i am loving every minute of this mavs season after an 0-4 start we are now FORTY-NINE AND FIVE for a record of 49-9 that is truly amazing


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

anyone in the West can win IMO, Suns / Mavs / Spurs / Rockets / Jazz given they are healthy

in the East it will either be Pistons / Heat

i hope the Pistons can take it home again after the pathetic fight of last year


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



chairman5 said:


> anyone in the West can win IMO, Suns / Mavs / Spurs / Rockets / Jazz given they are healthy
> 
> in the East it will either be Pistons / Heat
> 
> i hope the Pistons can take it home again after the pathetic fight of last year


 I should rep you for posting such an absurd post.


----------



## VeN

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Ninjatune said:


> I should rep you for posting such an absurd post.


lol i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

Lol, that was funny.


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

I found this insulting:

http://www.basketballforum.com/showpost.php?p=185&postcount=1


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



xray said:


> I found this insulting:
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/showpost.php?p=185&postcount=1


"05-22-2002, 06:51 PM" lol... you really dug that one up!


----------



## Dre

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

I remember those Donut days.


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



_Dre_ said:


> I remember those Donut days.


Me too, I'm a "allas" fan as well. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

Look at what this hater says



TheTruth34 said:


> REGGIE MILLER MADE ME A PACERS FAN. I LOVED REGGIE MILLER. I HATE THE GROUP OF LOSERS THE PACERS HAVE NOW. BESIDES DARRELL ARMSTRONG AND JERMAINE O' NEAL THE TEAM IS WORTHLESS. I DONT WANT TO SEE REGGIE ELSEWHERE, ESPECIALLY THE MAVS. IM FROM PHOENIX, BUT IVE BEEN A BOSTON CELTICS FAN MY WHOLE LIFE.* I LOVE THE SUNS HOWEVER TOO AND THEREFOR I HATE THE MAVS. SO I DONT WANT REGGIE IN THE HORSE JERSEY WITH MARK CUBAN AND THOSE OVERRATED CHEATERS.* SO NO I DONT THINK HE SHOULD OR WOULD COMEBACK.



http://www.basketballforum.com/showpost.php?p=4535128&postcount=16


----------



## Seuss

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Saint Baller said:


> Read what this fool has to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/showpost.php?p=4537020&postcount=96
> 
> He's referring to tonights Cavs game.
> 
> Wow, just wow. The hate continues..


Depends on how you read it.

People said that about some of the Suns games when they won 17 in a row. 

Part of it is true. The Mavericks are a very good team and on their worse day can beat you.
They probably shouldn't have won one of those games, but they are so good that they managed to do so.

It's more of a compliment then hate.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

Wow look what I dug up! Plenty more fuel for this thread:
http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=281000&highlight=dallas

And look who made the first reply to the thread :biggrin:


----------



## VeN

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Yao Mania said:


> Wow look what I dug up! Plenty more fuel for this thread:
> http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=281000&highlight=dallas
> 
> And look who made the first reply to the thread :biggrin:


lol nice find


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

i dont have any great quotes here (i guess you could dig up my post in the 'how many games will the mavs win' thread) but i do hate the mavs, if that helps.

i just hate them so much...


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Pimped Out said:


> i dont have any great quotes here (i guess you could dig up my post in the 'how many games will the mavs win' thread) but i do hate the mavs, if that helps.
> 
> i just hate them so much...


Thanks, energy prices are on the rise...maybe you could get a tax deduction for your contribution? :biggrin:


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

Somebody needs to pee in a cup!!

Hollinger's NBA Power Rankings (UPDATED DAILY)

1 - Spurs
2 - Mavs
3 - Suns
4 - Bulls
5 - Pistons


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Pimped Out said:


> i dont have any great quotes here (i guess you could dig up my post in the 'how many games will the mavs win' thread) but i do hate the mavs, if that helps.
> 
> i just hate them so much...


Then... please visit more often. :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> Then... please visit more often. :biggrin:


i would, but i just hate you guys so much...


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Pimped Out said:


> i would, but i just hate you guys so much...


LOL... You sound just like Cartman from Southpark!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Yao Mania said:


> Wow look what I dug up! Plenty more fuel for this thread:
> http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=281000&highlight=dallas
> 
> And look who made the first reply to the thread :biggrin:



LOL, I was sooooo mad when I made that haha. But you can't blame me


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> LOL... You sound just like Cartman from Southpark!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


screw you guys, im going home


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Pimped Out said:


> screw you guys, im going home


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

I hate the fact that the playoffs didn't start 16 games ago...


----------



## croco

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

More fuel


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



croco said:


> More fuel


I was looking at that whole thread and its amazing to me...We are almost 10 games ahead of the Spurs and while Im not saying we autimatically have them in the bag, it is upsetting they they continue to get a free ride while no matter what we do a lot apeople down play it...Im glad the playoffs havent started yet; more regular season games to get it together...I fell this team is gonna dominate so strongly in the playoffs its gonna be sick...I dont think ant team in the league can win more then 2 games against us in a playoff format...


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

LOL... that's from Mebarak/Sloth.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dre

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

This thread is dissapointing. Where are the infiltators and the page long debates?


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



_Dre_ said:


> This thread is dissapointing. Where are the infiltators and the page long debates?


..... as if it's difficult to find hate for the mavs around here.

LOL!


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Prolific Scorer said:


> Dirk, vastly overrated.


http://www.basketballforum.com/showpost.php?p=4567231&postcount=18


----------



## Dre

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

Meh...wake me up when someone says Josh Howard was a bust or something..seen one insult seen 'em all.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Heated said:


> I don't know how far they'll go, but one thing is certain, if they don't go all the way they'll whine about how they were cheated and Stern hates them until next years playoffs. It's like, The Mavericks M.O.



http://www.basketballforum.com/showpost.php?p=4560257&postcount=52


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



_Dre_ said:


> Meh...wake me up when someone says Josh Howard was a bust or something..seen one insult seen 'em all.


:lol:

I am just making a list. At the end of the season, I'll be able to make my life easier by clicking on each link and reply. It will be good old fashioned baiting time and probably my time to get demodded around here. :lol:


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/showpost.php?p=4560257&postcount=52


Dilusional Heat fan, what do you expect?


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> :lol:
> 
> I am just making a list. At the end of the season, I'll be able to make my life easier by clicking on each link and reply. It will be good old fashioned baiting time and probably my time to get demodded around here. :lol:


Well, at least you are goal oriented...we should all be so motivated. :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

I just realized that you can change from







to







.

It's trouble-making time!!!


----------



## croco

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

:lol:


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

i think dirk is a better defender than he used to be, but i think people are going overboard when they call him a great defender.
above average seems fair.


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

I've never heard anyone say Dirk is a great defender, he is above average.


But Dirk is great at team defense and is good at defending the pick and roll.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Saint Baller said:


> But Dirk is great at team defense


no hes not. personally i like my power forward to contest a shot on defense in the area. not slide out of the way if there appears to be a chance he might get posterized.


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Pimped Out said:


> no hes not. personally i like my power forward to contest a shot on defense in the area. not slide out of the way if there appears to be a chance he might get posterized.


He played with Bradley - what can we say?


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Pimped Out said:


> no hes not. personally i like my power forward to contest a shot on defense in the area. not slide out of the way if there appears to be a chance he might get posterized.


I watch Mavs games regularly, and I might have exaggerated saying he was great, but he is good. His +/- numbers say so as well.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Pimped Out said:


> no hes not. personally i like my power forward to contest a shot on defense in the area. not slide out of the way if there appears to be a chance he might get posterized.


You are just jealous cuz you are stuck with some Juwan person at #4.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> You are just jealous cuz you are stuck with some Juwan person at #4.


ahem. we have chuck hayes. who does *not* play like a little ***** on defense.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

Chuck who?

You mean this dude? He'd be a back-up on any "normal" NBA team, but, since he's on the Rockets, he's a starter.





Come on! More please.... :biggrin:


----------



## t1no

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

nonono come on now... he's not great at team defense or single coverage. He's pretty good at team defense and decent at one on one defense. there we go!!


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> Chuck who?
> 
> You mean this dude? He'd be a back-up on any "normal" NBA team, but, since he's on the Rockets, he's a starter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on! More please.... :biggrin:


Hahhahaha :rofl:


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> Chuck who?
> 
> You mean this dude? He'd be a back-up on any "normal" NBA team, but, since he's on the Rockets, he's a starter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on! More please.... :biggrin:


and on the rockets, diop and ericka would be fighting with tsakalidis for the chance to be a 3rd string center behind yao and deke.


----------



## Dre

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

Especially with Diop and Damp being on the same tier as Mutombo.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

Dallas is done, after that lose to the suns, the mavs will lose to them in the conference finals, if they can even get past the spurs or rockets.

Pain5155
http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=347020


----------



## Helvius

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

It's an opinion. It must be horrible to have people think other teams will win based upon a few games. I guess I should build the Suns a hate thread since we're considered 3rd best and aren't pick to win anything other than the first round.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

All year the Suns have been talked about until very recently into our 17 win streak. This is the Mavs forum, we talk about our chances and how everyone puts us down..go do that in the Phoenix forum if you want to whinge.


----------



## Helvius

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

I don't see how you're being put down. See, that's the misconception. You either are just being weird or you're assuming you're the champions and thus, if anyone thinks you are not able to make it to the Final round, it's an affront to that notion and is a put down.

It's not a bash - it's not even remotely close. The person looks like a Suns fan, speaks like a Suns fan and he uses very clean diction in saying, hey - the playoffs are going to be tough and the Mavericks have a hard road getting just through the Rockets and Spurs and obviously, some homerism or belief that the Mavericks will lose to the Suns.

There's no whining on my part; it's me pointing out that it's not always an affront to you unless you're under the notion that the Mavericks have already won the Championship. All he's doing is stating his opinion; there's no hate, there's no malice and certainly I don't even think he's trying to bait anyone.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

i heard the mavs kick puppies in their free time.


----------



## Helvius

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

Puppies named Steve Nash and Raja Bell. Or were those Pandas?


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Pimped Out said:


> i heard the mavs kick puppies in their free time.


You heard wrong. They EAT puppies for fun....


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> They EAT puppies for fun....


Hot Dog!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



xray said:


> Hot Dog!!! :biggrin:


:nonono:


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Pimped Out said:


> :nonono:


Not even with mustard? :angel:


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

"Mavericks edge shorthanded Pistons in possible Finals preview"

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4585144

Why is it that every other team (it seems) is short handed, but we're declared healthy - while our best defenders are out? :soapbox:


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

No joke...............


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



xray said:


> "Mavericks edge shorthanded Pistons in possible Finals preview"
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4585144
> 
> Why is it that every other team (it seems) is short handed, but we're declared healthy - while our best defenders are out? :soapbox:


LOL!

Even in the Suns' loss, Sportswriters wrote nothing about Harris getting absolutely pommeled in the 1st quarter (never returned to the game) and the absence of George.


----------



## croco

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> LOL!
> 
> Even in the Suns' loss, Sportswriters wrote nothing about Harris getting absolutely pommeled in the 1st quarter (never returned to the game) and the absence of George.


We don't need to be healthy, we are so much deeper than anyone else. I mean c'mon. Of course we are deep, but like any other team in the league, if someone goes down, you can't replace him.


----------



## t1no

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

and Devin Harris was a key player for the Mavericks vs the Suns.


----------



## VeN

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

http://www.basketballforum.com/phoenix-suns/354574-mavericks-thread.html#post4674922

"it's the Mark Cuban effect of hating other teams instead of rooting for your team. They're bad fans man. All they do is hate other teams but don't have legitamate reasons for doing so."


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

i find that very interesting that some people would feel this way. we the fans hate on other teams more than the norm?

this could easily be a 10 page discussion with a ton of flaming.....


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

My name is Pimped Out, and I am an alcoholic.


----------



## t1no

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

....


----------



## croco

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Pimped Out said:


> My name is Pimped Out, and I am an alcoholic.


Thanks for the support :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Pimped Out said:


> My name is Pimped Out, and I am an alcoholic.


Wrong meeting, buddy. :biggrin:


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

Sig change.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



xray said:


> Sig change.


LOVE IT! :lol:

Like my rent-a-sig? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

http://www.basketballforum.com/4683950-post1.html

That was a surprising thread, considering the thread starter is knowledgeable in the sport, and doesn't usually make hasty judgment.


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

Just someone else hoping on a bandwagon that they see as hot......


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

You guys must not be too feuled by hate since you let the 8 seed walk all over you on your own court.

Ok, as a Suns fan I've done my part adding to your Mavs hate thread. I feel better now.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Ninjatune said:


> Just someone else hoping on a bandwagon that they see as hot......


I thought you are suppose to "drop it like it's hot."


:lol:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Carbo04 said:


> You guys must not be too feuled by hate since you let the 8 seed walk all over you on your own court.
> 
> Ok, as a Suns fan I've done my part adding to your Mavs hate thread. I feel better now.


Don't worry. You'll always have one of the top 3 spots on Mavs hater list. :biggrin:


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> Don't worry. You'll always have one of the top 3 spots on Mavs hater list. :biggrin:



Well good, that's what I'm going for. Except I want the top spot! :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Carbo04 said:


> Well good, that's what I'm going for. Except I want the top spot! :cheers:


You'll have to fight it out with Pimped Out then.... lol


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

I hate the Dallas Mavericks.
That 67 win record makes them look way better than they really are.
Dirk will be a sympathy MVP award winner if he wins.
Dirk is soft.
Dirk isn't clutch.
Cuban is a cry baby idiot.
Avery is probably married to his own damn sister.
The Mavericks want respect and they can't even beat an 8 seed at home.
I wish they'd all get hit by a bus.

There, how was that? lol. Did that put me over Pimped Out?


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Carbo04 said:


> Did that put me over Pimped Out?


wow.... that's pretty close to an Honorable Mention.

:lol:


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

lol, oh well. I give up then! I think I'll also pull the Eric Cartman and say 'Screw you guys, I'm going home to the Suns board!".

Seriously though, as much as I dis-like the Mavericks I'm glad they are who they are. I'm glad you guys are a really good team. A top championship contender. It wouldn't be a rivalry, or worth bashing you guys if you guys stunk.


----------



## HB

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

I dont hate the Mavs, I just wish you guys werent facing the Warriors in the first round.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Carbo04 said:


> lol, oh well. I give up then! I think I'll also pull the Eric Cartman and say 'Screw you guys, I'm going home to the Suns board!".
> 
> Seriously though, as much as I dis-like the Mavericks I'm glad they are who they are. I'm glad you guys are a really good team. A top championship contender. It wouldn't be a rivalry, or worth bashing you guys if you guys stunk.


LOL... the Cartman solution works best in some situations. I know I do that ALL THE TIME in NBA General and Playoff forums. :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Carbo04 said:


> I hate the Dallas Mavericks.
> That 67 win record makes them look way better than they really are.
> Dirk will be a sympathy MVP award winner if he wins.
> Dirk is soft.
> Dirk isn't clutch.
> Cuban is a cry baby idiot.
> Avery is probably married to his own damn sister.
> The Mavericks want respect and they can't even beat an 8 seed at home.
> I wish they'd all get hit by a bus.
> 
> There, how was that? lol. Did that put me over Pimped Out?


have you ever wished the mavs would break the 70 win barrier just so it would make it all the sweeter when they lose in the playoffs so you can point and laugh and call them the worst playoff performers of all time? i have.

i dont think i am the number 1 mavs hater of all time since there is/are (a) team(s) i hate more


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Pimped Out said:


> have you ever wished the mavs would break the 70 win barrier just so it would make it all the sweeter when they lose in the playoffs so you can point and laugh and call them the worst playoff performers of all time? i have.


*CLASSIC!*


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

OMG!!

I didn't know Greenfield was going to continue the rankings during the playoffs too!!


Here come the Warriors...


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Pimped Out said:


> have you ever wished the mavs would break the 70 win barrier just so it would make it all the sweeter when they lose in the playoffs so you can point and laugh and call them the worst playoff performers of all time? i have.
> 
> i dont think i am the number 1 mavs hater of all time since there is/are (a) team(s) i hate more



LOL! Priceless.

Actually that thought has crossed my mind before. :cheers:


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

BTW: What's with the Monta Ellis Fan Club thing Benedict edwardcyh? That should be one of your #1 enemies at this point shouldn't it? lol


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Carbo04 said:


> BTW: What's with the Monta Ellis Fan Club thing Benedict edwardcyh? That should be one of your #1 enemies at this point shouldn't it? lol


His sig is a billboard - he's whored himself out again.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

Had "sig for rent" up, and a buyer came along who happened to be a GSW fan. Of course, I don't like to go back on my word, so I am wearing this for the duration of Round 1.

There is still room for a second sig though. If you want to add some PHX stuff, you are welcome to rent it. :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



xray said:


> His sig is a billboard - he's whored himself out again.


hahahaha...

nice! I tried to stay away from using "whore" on myself.

:lol:


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



xray said:


> His sig is a billboard - he's whored himself out again.



Being a whore isn't so bad. Don't knock it until you try it. Right edwardcyh? LOL.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Carbo04 said:


> Being a whore isn't so bad. Don't knock it until you try it. Right edwardcyh? LOL.


LOL...

I think I prefer to be the pimp. I can avoid the work and collect the cash.


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

Did someone say cash? :yay:


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> LOL...
> 
> I think I prefer to be the pimp. I can avoid the work and collect the cash.



I'll toast to that. :cheers: 

But you're still a whore, LOL.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Carbo04 said:


> I'll toast to that. :cheers:
> 
> But you're still a whore, LOL.


at least I am not the one wearing Amare as my avatar.


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> at least I am not the one wearing Amare as my avatar.



lol, how does that make me a whore?


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Carbo04 said:


> lol, how does that make me a whore?


That means you are a whore's whore.


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> That means you are a whore's whore.


Is that up or down on the totem pole?


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> That means you are a whore's whore.



Wow, that's really slutty of me. I'm ashamed of myself... :sadbanana: 


As I did earlier... I'm pulling the Cartman.

Screw you guys, I'm going home. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



xray said:


> Is that up or down on the totem pole?


That's completely engulfing the totem....


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Carbo04 said:


> Wow, that's really slutty of me. I'm ashamed of myself... :sadbanana:
> 
> 
> As I did earlier... I'm pulling the Cartman.
> 
> Screw you guys, I'm going home. :biggrin:


:lol:


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> That's completely engulfing the totem....


Ok, THAT DOES IT!

Super screw you guys.... Home! :biggrin:


----------



## L

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

^^















































j/k:biggrin: 




































not!














<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l97/iatemyface/eusa_dance.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## croco

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

We should actually pay Pimped Out for his comments, there is no better hate than his :yay:


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

Ehh a little old but still hate, on Avery



qross1fan said:


> Avery Johnson is a piece of crap. I've said it ever since he took over, he is not a good coach, PERIOD. If I took the team over the way Avery did, I would have done exactly what he is, hell, he didn't earn anything and I laugh everytime I hear he should be the COY, or people say he's top 5 today, when you still have Sloan, Jackson, Riley currently coaching, and then also throw in Sam Mitchell, Don Nelson, Jeff Van Gundy, Scott Skiles, Mike D'Antoni, hell, throw in Dunleavy there too. Reason Mavs didn't really play their starters was: Avery was scared of losing with his full roster, so he decided to put in the second unit to save some face. He knew the W's might win if he played his 'big guns', so he pussied out, put in his C-Squad just so him and the rest of the Mavs fans can have an excuse. As much as I hate the Lakers, their fans and KoMe Cryant, I hope they drop to the 8th seed and WHUP on the Mavs. Johnson, your a piece of ****, who does not deserve to coach such a great team.



http://www.basketballforum.com/4670042-post36.html


It's a little bit of hate and love, through the entire thing he hates on Avery and at the end he calls us a great team..


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

Clips fans will hate Dallas for a long time for what Dallas did to keep the Clips from the playoffs.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

i'll save ed the trouble of editing me

_My name is Pimped Out, and I am an alcoholic._


----------



## croco

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

Seems like this ain't working anymore.


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



croco said:


> Seems like this ain't working anymore.


Yeah, I took the link out of my sig.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Pimped Out said:


> i'll save ed the trouble of editing me
> 
> _My name is Pimped Out, and I am an alcoholic._


My name is edwardcyh, and I need to be an alcoholic......


----------



## croco

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> My name is edwardcyh, and I need to be an alcoholic......


:lol:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

Dude.... it's been hard being a mavs fan, and Pimped Out has a great solution for it.


----------



## t1no

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> Dude.... it's been hard being a mavs fan, and Pimped Out has a great solution for it.


Agreed.


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*

my donations are still tax deductible, right?


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



Pimped Out said:


> my donations are still tax deductible, right?


I checked with the IRS, and it seems Article 1826, subsection B-21, paragraph 3 was just my imagination.

Sorry for any inconvenience (which is what the IRS would say after giving you a real-life runaround.) 

:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



xray said:


> I checked with the IRS, and it seems Article 1826, subsection B-21, paragraph 3 was just my imagination.
> 
> Sorry for any inconvenience (which is what the IRS would say after giving you a real-life runaround.)
> 
> :biggrin:


shhhhhhhhhhhh............

You should edit your post. Your post to Pimped Out should read:

Yes, it is still a deductible. You can claim $50 deduction for every mavs hating post, and, if you filed it correctly, IRS Audit Office will be contacting you in about 2 months or so.


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhh............
> 
> You should edit your post. Your post to Pimped Out should read:
> 
> Yes, it is still a deductible. You can claim $50 deduction for every mavs hating post, and, if you filed it correctly, IRS Audit Office will be contacting you in about 2 months or so.


The only problem with doing that is it could be punishable with 5 years in prison and a $50k fine. :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



xray said:


> The only problem with doing that is it could be punishable with 5 years in prison and a $50k fine. :yay:


Imagine a world without Pimped Out.... for 5 years.

So much less hate! :biggrin:


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> Imagine a world without Pimped Out.... for 5 years.
> 
> So much less hate! :biggrin:


I was talking about me!! :chill:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



xray said:


> I was talking about me!! :chill:


LOL...

Imagine a world without xray.... for 5 years.

So much less philosophical spew-age. :biggrin:



:joke:


----------



## xray

*Re: "Fueled by the hate" thread*



edwardcyh said:


> LOL...
> 
> Imagine a world without xray.... for 5 years.
> 
> So much less philosophical spew-age. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :joke:


They'd probably take it easy on me because of my age...:clap2:


----------



## TheTruth34

*no masking* you mavs!

how does it feel to be the third best team in the nba?

how does it feel getting beat by abunch to losers like stephen jackson?

HOW DOES IT FEEEEL?

which i mean i guess i cant argue since the spurs are gonna beat my suns in 6, but oh well. atleast we're better than the mavs.


----------



## croco

*Re: f u mavz*

Wrong thread.

Try here again.


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: f u mavz*



TheTruth34 said:


> **** you mavs!
> 
> how does it feel to be the third best team in the nba?
> 
> how does it feel getting beat by abunch to losers like stephen jackson?
> 
> HOW DOES IT FEEEEL?
> 
> which i mean i guess i cant argue since the spurs are gonna beat my suns in 6, but oh well. atleast we're better than the mavs.


The Dallas Mavericks and it's fans thank you sincerly for your addition to our hate fuel tank!


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: f u mavz*



TheTruth34 said:


> *no masking* you mavs!
> 
> how does it feel to be the third best team in the nba?
> 
> how does it feel getting beat by abunch to losers like stephen jackson?
> 
> HOW DOES IT FEEEEL?
> 
> which i mean i guess i cant argue since the spurs are gonna beat my suns in 6, but oh well. atleast we're better than the mavs.


Repped!

Ahhh.... the truth hurts.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

*Re: f u mavz*



TheTruth34 said:


> *no masking* you mavs!
> 
> how does it feel to be the third best team in the nba?
> 
> how does it feel getting beat by *abunch to losers like stephen jackson*?
> 
> HOW DOES IT FEEEEL?
> 
> which i mean i guess i cant argue since the spurs are gonna beat my suns in 6, but oh well. atleast we're better than the mavs.


I thought this was "Mav Hate" why call-out Jackson?


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: f u mavz*

Cause he can't even hate the Mavs correctly. 

What a tool.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: f u mavz*



AllEyezonTX said:


> I thought this was "Mav Hate" why call-out Jackson?


:lol:


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: f u mavz*

This is the same ******* who called us overrated cheaters.


----------



## VeN

*Re: f u mavz*

doesnt surprise me


----------



## xray

*Re: f u mavz*

I vote to delete - ok?


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: f u mavz*

Delete the thread? Why?

Threads like this keeps me going! :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: f u mavz*

Just merge into the Fueled By Hate thread.......


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: f u mavz*



Ninjatune said:


> Just merge into the Fueled By Hate thread.......


You smart cookie, grasshopper.


----------



## Ninjatune

That what my mommy tells me......


----------



## bootstrenf

TheTruth34 said:


> *no masking* you mavs!
> 
> how does it feel to be the third best team in the nba?
> 
> how does it feel getting beat by abunch to losers like stephen jackson?
> 
> HOW DOES IT FEEEEL?
> 
> which i mean i guess i cant argue since the spurs are gonna beat my suns in 6, but oh well. atleast we're better than the mavs.



classy...


----------

